# TGIF from Baltimore 3-11-05



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Mornin' folks,

Uneventful ride into work this morning, but that isn't a bad thing. Took a couple same ol' same ol' pictures for the post this morning. No funny stories. No dead rats. No flats.

Warm this morning, supposed to rain today. Hope not, I've got to ride up to the LBS after work and pick up a rear wheel and rear deraileur for tomorrow morning's ride.

have a good one,
RB


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Nothing wrong with the same 'ol same 'ol*

sometimes anyway.

Hey, always look forward to your posts. Thanks for the time and effort put into this.

BTW, how are you getting the new wheel home??


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Rats,*



Arby said:


> No dead rats.



I do miss the dead rats.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Photos look great, RB!
Happy Friday,


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Just strap it to my bag.*

I'll be taking a wheel with me, strapped on my back, over top of my messenger bag. I don't have a Campy Cassette removal tool, so I need to have the guys at the shop swap my cassette over to the new wheel (Mavic Cosmos) for me. I'll be riding home with two wheels on my back and a rear D in my bag to throw on and adjust tonight. It'll be nice to finally be shifting smoothly and quietly once more. It's about 5 miles to the shop, no biggie.

The rear D I have is Campy Record but it's cage is twisted so it's fubar. I've tried untwisting it with some chanel locks/cresent wrench but it's time to just bite the bullet and get some good stuff. 

My first team ride is tomorrow, I want everything working perfectly eh. 

RB


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Old, but not same old*



Arby said:


> Mornin' folks,
> Took a couple same ol' same ol' pictures for the post this morning. RB


The thing upon which your bike is resting in the last photo is a 19th Century carriage block -- a step to help you climb into your carriage. There are only a few of them left on the streets of Baltimore. I know that you never have posted a photo of one before. There used to be one on St. Paul Street, but I don't think that the one you have posted is the St. Paul Street one. Is this somewhere in West Baltimore?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*You took the bait!*



MarkS said:


> The thing upon which your bike is resting in the last photo is a 19th Century carriage block -- a step to help you climb into your carriage. There are only a few of them left on the streets of Baltimore. I know that you never have posted a photo of one before. There used to be one on St. Paul Street, but I don't think that the one you have posted is the St. Paul Street one. Is this somewhere in West Baltimore?


I was waiting for you to comment Mark.... too funny. 
I took another picture of the carriage block and was googling the name on it this morning but to no avail. Wanted to post some information about if I was going to post a picture of it. Perhaps you can shed some light on this person? It is located on W. Fayette St about 3 or 4 blocks east of MLK. Photo of the block below.

You're too easy! 

RB


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*East Side, West Side*



Arby said:


> I was waiting for you to comment Mark.... too funny.
> I took another picture of the carriage block and was googling the name on it this morning but to no avail. Wanted to post some information about if I was going to post a picture of it. Perhaps you can shed some light on this person? It is located on W. Fayette St about 3 or 4 blocks east of MLK. Photo of the block below.
> 
> You're too easy!
> ...


L. Krauss probably was a German immigrant of the same vintage as my great-great grandfather Otto S, a baker who came to Baltimore from Germany in the 1870s. But, all of my ancestors lived on the east side of town. So, I don't know anything about Mr. (or should I say Herr) Krauss. Even in my childhood in the 1960s there were several furriers left on the west side of downtown Baltimore -- just about this time every year we would have to take my mother's fur coat to a furrier on Eutaw Street to be put in cold storage for the summer. But, the days of cold summer storage for fur coats are as much of a thing of the past as streetcars, baseball on 33rd Street at Memorial Stadium and carriage blocks. BTW -- watch out for the old streetcar rails that poke out from worn asphalt. I almost was felled by one on Saratoga Street a few weeks ago.

If I walk north for lunch today, I may stop by the Maryland Room of the Enoch Pratt Free Library (Picture No. 1) and see if L. Krauss is listed in any of the old city directories.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Arby said:


> My first team ride is tomorrow, I want everything working perfectly eh.
> 
> RB


Which team did you join?


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*hola*



vonteity said:


> Which team did you join?


Hey H,

I joined the LSV team, and am on the cat 4/5 squad. I'll see you "pink ladies" on the road :]

RB


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MarkS said:


> But, the days of cold summer storage for fur coats are as much of a thing of the past as streetcars, baseball on 33rd Street at Memorial Stadium and carriage blocks.


Hey Mark,
Funny you should say that. My Mom still has a furrier pick up her coat in the spring and he is located somewhere downtown. I'll have to find out where, she worked hard for many years to set aside enough money for that coat and she wants to take good care of it so she still has it checked over and stored every summer. lol

Arby, 
Thanks for the post, nice pictures of the carriage block and bus. Good luck on your ride tomorrow. And a picture of you with two wheels strapped to your back might be amusing!?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Arby said:


> Hey H,
> 
> I joined the LSV team, and am on the cat 4/5 squad. I'll see you "pink ladies" on the road :]
> 
> RB


Awesome, glad you decided to join them! 

We won't be at the LSV ride tomorrow -- we've organized a racing clinic, but hopefully we can make it next week. This week all the pro 1/2's are at their training camp. You'd think that would mean the pace would be a little more mellow, but beware... I've heard the ride can be a real hammer-fest when the pro's aren't around to set a reasonable pace.  

I'm sure you'll give 'em what for.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Baltimore -- frozen in amber*



zeytin said:


> Hey Mark,
> Funny you should say that. My Mom still has a furrier pick up her coat in the spring


My mother has given up on the fur coat storage thing, but she still goes to the hairdressers every week -- the kind of place that would be right at home in a John Waters film. I'm not sure that RB realizes how strange the town he has decided to feature daily on RBR really is. RB, you aren't in Kansas (or New York) anymore.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> I do miss the dead rats.


Possum? 

<image src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212116-1694_IMG-med.JPG">


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*All i gotta say is:*



MarkS said:


> My mother has given up on the fur coat storage thing, but she still goes to the hairdressers every week -- the kind of place that would be right at home in a John Waters film. I'm not sure that RB realizes how strange the town he has decided to feature daily on RBR really is. RB, you aren't in Kansas (or New York) anymore.


I love this forum. Totally makes my day go by with light comedic banter, enjoyable conversations and interesting topics. 

Baltimore's been good to me.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Lunch?*



wooglin said:


> Possum?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was thinking about going out for lunch in a few minutes. Now, I think that I will wait for awhile.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*That's amazing, thank you!*



wooglin said:


> Possum?


I would like to, personally, thank Wooglin for submitting his excellent opossum contribution to this post. 

The opossum is perhaps best known for faking death as a means of defense when attacked. While he is capable of falling over on his side, his mouth open in a death-like grin with saliva running out, from which state he cannot be roused until the danger is past, this is usually done only as a last resort. This particular opossum has gone above and beyond by actually forcing some blood and what seems to be a little bit of skull onto the road as well. *clap clap clap* Very well done. These creatures are truly amazing. 

The opossum will also sometimes bare it's teeth, hiss, or even growl. (as commuters we can relate to this behavior when confronted with hostil auto drivers) With such displays they appear quite fierce, but actually they are not accomplished fighters and are very rarely aggressive. (also relative to most cyclist, although, most non cyclists ought to bewarey of the U-lock).

Again, Wooglin, thank you for your contribution. A job well done.

RB


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*travel plans*

Now I realize that if I ever visit Baltimore, instead of doing the usual touristy stuff I'll be looking for bike stencils, carriage blocks and dripping pipes. Great! 

And I'll be shouting "Arby!" at every dude I see on a fixie.

thanks for changing my perspective on your city. God help whoever I'm traveling with... 

HW


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Road Kill Forum?*



Arby said:


> I would like to, personally, thank Wooglin for submitting his excellent opossum contribution to this post.
> 
> A job well done.
> 
> RB


I've often thought about posting a ride report that only contained pix of road kill. Spirto asked about it once as I recall.

I am just not sure I am cold enough to do it.

Here is a shot of deer jerkey from a couple of years ago. Oh, and sorry about that lunch Mark.


----------



## talpaman (Nov 10, 2004)

*If the Pratt library doesn't work out...*

...I would highly recommend dropping by the Zion Lutheran Church on Lexington next to City Hall. This ancient (by american standards) church is very very cool. They offer services in german once a month and even german language courses on Saturdays. The building is beautiful in its own right with great windows inside the chapel. However, as the german speaking population ages and moves away the church is falling into a little disrepair, which is a shame. I'm sure one of the older congregation members would know of Krauss and may be even related. Good luck in your adventures and although it's beating a dead horse, this one's worth beating; thanks for all your posts RB there a great way to see an underrated city and I hope our paths cross some weekday morning so I can thank you personally. Look for the big guy riding the old red trek fixie around 6:35 and heading to the hopkins medical campus.
Cheers
Tm


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*My stomach is strong*



MB1 said:


> Here is a shot of deer jerkey from a couple of years ago. Oh, and sorry about that lunch Mark.


Well, I'm off to lunch right now -- At least I'm sure that venison will not be on the menu.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thanks*



vonteity said:


> Awesome, glad you decided to join them!
> 
> We won't be at the LSV ride tomorrow -- we've organized a racing clinic, but hopefully we can make it next week. This week all the pro 1/2's are at their training camp. You'd think that would mean the pace would be a little more mellow, but beware... I've heard the ride can be a real hammer-fest when the pro's aren't around to set a reasonable pace.
> 
> I'm sure you'll give 'em what for.


Thanks, I'm excited about this season and eager to see how I feel about racing road for the first time. I've only ever raced mtb and that was for a few years a long time ago. 

Eager to learn,
RB


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*thanx TM*



talpaman said:


> ...I would highly recommend dropping by the Zion Lutheran Church on Lexington next to City Hall. This ancient (by american standards) church is very very cool. They offer services in german once a month and even german language courses on Saturdays. The building is beautiful in its own right with great windows inside the chapel. However, as the german speaking population ages and moves away the church is falling into a little disrepair, which is a shame. I'm sure one of the older congregation members would know of Krauss and may be even related. Good luck in your adventures and although it's beating a dead horse, this one's worth beating; thanks for all your posts RB there a great way to see an underrated city and I hope our paths cross some weekday morning so I can thank you personally. Look for the big guy riding the old red trek fixie around 6:35 and heading to the hopkins medical campus.
> Cheers
> Tm


TM,

Glad you like the posts. I'll keep an eye out for ya'. 

Have a good weekend,
RB


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Here is a shot of deer jerkey from a couple of years ago. Oh, and sorry about that lunch Mark.


 Thank deer looks like something out of a Salvdor Dali painting.


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the deer jerky. Looks tasty!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MarkS said:


> My mother has given up on the fur coat storage thing, but she still goes to the hairdressers every week -- the kind of place that would be right at home in a John Waters film. I'm not sure that RB realizes how strange the town he has decided to feature daily on RBR really is. RB, you aren't in Kansas (or New York) anymore.


Yea, Bmore is funky but fun eh? That's great about your Mom Mark, is she still in the old neighborhood? John Water's used my area for his most recent flick I can't wait till it comes out on video..lol. 
Have a great weekend everyone, I will be helping out at a collegiate race tomorrow and will try to post some picts in mid-atlantic forum on Sunday.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*[email protected]*



meat tooth paste said:


> Thank deer looks like something out of a Salvdor Dali painting.


That's hillarious man.... you're right!


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

MB1 said:


> I've often thought about posting a ride report that only contained pix of road kill. Spirto asked about it once as I recall.
> 
> I am just not sure I am cold enough to do it.
> 
> Here is a shot of deer jerkey from a couple of years ago. Oh, and sorry about that lunch Mark.


I take pics of roadkill too but never shared them because I didn't realized y'all were just as deranged as me.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Arby said:


> ... the new wheel (Mavic Cosmos) ...


Hey RB:

I've got Cosmos as well. Just got them a couple months ago when I cracked my rear Sun rim. I don't have much else to compare them to but I love 'em.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Hey RB:
> 
> I've got Cosmos as well. Just got them a couple months ago when I cracked my rear Sun rim. I don't have much else to compare them to but I love 'em.


Actually, I have a pair, too. I love them. My Trek came with a pair of Bontrager Race. At first I was happy with the Bontragers, but after a season of road racing, the rear wheel is continuously going out of true. I may have to have it rebuilt before I sell the bike. The Cosmos have been through road season and a season of cross, they are rock solid and have never needed to be trued. I'll probably ride them next year for cross, too.


----------

